# 240sx S14 V8



## dcdcsk8ter1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Engine Modifications:
VK56DE 5.6L out of a Nissan Titan Truck
Built a custom intake manifold to fit it under the stock hood
Canton Ford racing oil pan
K&N air filter
Custom Alm. oil pan adapter
Alm. racing radiator
12" flex light elc. fan
Trans cooler
Eliminated A/C and evap system to save room and hp loss
oil filter relocation
5spd auto trans.
Custom Motor mounts 
Custom trans mount

Suspension, ect.:
5-lug swap
z32 brakes kit all around
drilled and slotted rotors
Nismo bushings
NISMO power brace
Stance adjustable coilovers all around
new inner and outer tie-rods
braided brake lines
mach 1 hydrobooster and M/C
Street wheels- Team 5Zigen 17"x8" Super-6 wheels with nitto tires
Drag wheels- Team 5Zigen front-17"x9" with yokohama es100 rear- 17"x10" with yokohama advan drag radials

Body:
Kouki front and rear bumpers
Gracer Greddy front lip
Kouki clear headlights and turn signals
Kouki clear clearance lights

ECT.:
Walbro 255 inline fuel pump
RCI alm. 10gal. fuel cell
Areomotive Fuel press. regulator
Alm. Battery box relocated to the trunk
Optima Red top


----------



## dcdcsk8ter1 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------

